# are the prophets of Baal Israelites (1 Kings 18)



## bpkantor (May 10, 2011)

What do you think, does the text tell us that they were Israelites who had gone over to Baal worship, or if they were Canaanites, or is there not enough info in the text?

Thanks,
--Ben


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 11, 2011)

Jezebel is famous for introducing full-blown, state-sponsored Baal worship in Israel. She is still very much alive in 1Ki.18.

To introduce the practice, there was doubtless an influx of Sidonian natives. However, there is no reason why we shouldn't presume that there were no or few Israelites who came eagerly and soon to swell those ranks.

I'd guess that many, if not most, of the prophets of Baal were Israelites.


----------

